# name this pedal



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

so what is it?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

How about Kevin?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ibanez TS-10


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> How about Kevin?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


could be a nickname maybe


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Ibanez TS-10


no


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> no


How long do I wait until I can guess again?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Green


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ibanez Mostortion. MT-10


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Ibanez Mostortion. MT-10


bingo


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> bingo


Your turn.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TS9?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> TS9?


Nope.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

TS-808


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

mister.zed said:


> TS-808


@vadsy was closer.... no, not the 808


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

The Green Bastard!


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Maxon OD-9?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ray Cathode said:


> Maxon OD-9?


It it a “9” series pedal......but not the Mason OD-9


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

bzrkrage said:


> Your turn.
> View attachment 210465


Sonic Distortion SD-9.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

You boys had me second guessing myself as to which pedal it was......
And I was wrong.
Vadsy was correct first time. The photo IS the TS-9.

My apologies.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought it was this pic.

Again, my apologies.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I will guess Ibanez CP9 Compressor/Limiter


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I counted 8 transistors. Two will be for the flip-flop, and 2 more will be used for the flip-flop to switch, which leaves 4. One of those will be for input buffer and another for the output buffer. For some reason, the MT10 uses two more transistors. I thought they might be for gyrators, but I was wrong. In any event VERY good guess, bzrkrage. I'm impressed.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> You boys had me second guessing myself as to which pedal it was......
> And I was wrong.
> Vadsy was correct first time. The photo IS the TS-9.
> 
> My apologies.


So it's an Ibanez TS9 with a Maxon board in it?

edit -

_Maxon's big break came when they began building the Ibanez Tube Screamers. Ibanez Tube Screamers were built by Maxon from 1974 until 2002. If you take the cover off any Ibanez TS-808/TS808 or TS9, and other Ibanez pedals from this period, the Maxon name will appear on the circuit board. _


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sure Maxon built plenty of other pedals for Ibanez but also both my AD-80 delays had Maxon PCB's and battery covers.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Ibanez Mostortion. MT-10


the MT-10 got a makeover



http://imgur.com/height%3D1280%3Bid%3DsJIUCb4%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

anyone have a clue as to what this is?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's clearly a fuzz of some kind, especially given the back-to-back diode pair, but which kind is not immediately clear. Three silicon transistors, and a toggle to select between a germanium and a silicon transistor, and maaayyybe a footswitch to add a booster stage. Clearly a custom build. But nope, nothing ringing a bell.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> anyone have a clue as to what this is?


Analogman Sunfuzz?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Boss Metalzone


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> Boss Metalzone


custom build, two metalzones in series, rehoused. Very popular mod


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> custom build, two metalzones in series, rehoused. Very popular mod


TWICE THE METAL!!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Analogman Sunfuzz?


no.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> TWICE THE METAL!!!


infinite metal


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Analogman Sunfuzz?


its actually this


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> its actually this


 can’t be, not enough pots.....


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> can’t be, not enough pots.....


well it is, so.,.,


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I am surprised that Roland used tag boards for the CE-1 (expected PCB). 

Also, is that an AC adapter jack on the right side, right below the 1/4" jack? Thought the CE-1 was mains only? I am referring to the photo that @mhammer commented on. The 1/4" in and out jacks are not side by side.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> can’t be, not enough pots.....


Also not enough base plate mounting holes in the housing?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Vadsy likes to yank chains, so assume it is most definitely NOT a CE-1. But apart from that, it is somebody's one-off build, or unlikely to be something for which more than _maybe_ a hundred exist. I don't know anyone who would hope to stay in business using 1/2W carbon comp resistors and over-rated axial caps where they didn't need to, at the same time as using 50-cent Alpha pots. Doesn't mean it's a bad pedal. It's just not showing signs of being a commercial pedal. (Mind you, if you looked at the solder blobs frequently found on some EHX and MXR boards from the 70's, you'd wonder what sort of Grade 10 shop-class rejects they hired to do assembly for them.)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

Interesting thread.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

vadsy said:


> anyone have a clue as to what this is?





bzrkrage said:


> can’t be, not enough pots.....


Also that pic has a battery box? Didn’t know the CE had a battery box. And no BBDs. And in/out jacks on the sides.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

A clue? Well, looks like some 'arcane' piece of esoterica to me. 
Not sure which one though.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I will play.

My "guess" is a StoneFly Effects Two Headed Werewolf Fuzz.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TADA!

bout time, hopefully you didn't cheat


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

mhammer said:


> I don't know anyone who would hope to stay in business using 1/2W carbon comp resistors and over-rated axial caps where they didn't need to, at the same time as using 50-cent Alpha pots.


This is not a photo of one of my builds but I would disagree with your statement. There are plenty of builders using a similar formula including myself. If you specialize in this type of build you can certainly find a market if your pedals are well built and they sound good.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

vadsy said:


> TADA!
> 
> bout time, hopefully you didn't cheat


No cheating. I simply recognized Marc's work.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cool thread. Here's an easy one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

DS1?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

vadsy said:


> DS1?


You got it man. Which year?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> You got it man. Which year?


yesteryear?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2019)

Geeky.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's one for ya.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Xotic BB Plus 

(Marked on the PCB)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Xotic BB Plus
> 
> (Marked on the PCB)


 Ha!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Any takers? Year?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

82 Tubescreamer?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> 82 Tubescreamer?


Winner! Winner! Chicken dinner!
16th week of 82.
Got to play one today, was asked to date & verify.

Very nice.


----------

